# Stockade Overdrive



## bergera (Jun 23, 2019)

Finally got this built. Was missing some diodes so did some subs. I get a decent drop in volume when rotating through them so I'll have to look at that.

Otherwise I like it a lot


----------



## Robert (Jun 23, 2019)

bergera said:


> I get a decent drop in volume when rotating through them so I'll have to look at that.



There's a pretty good variation in volume between the different clipping modes, so this _might_ be normal.


----------



## bergera (Jun 23, 2019)

Ok. Good to know. I thought maybe that was the case. I was also playing it through a small practice amp at low volume...

The combinations and boost make it a pedal I have been looking for a while. Hopefully it will preform as I think in a band setting later this week


----------



## bergera (Jun 24, 2019)

Found my wife's stampers and did some labeling.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 24, 2019)

I see some germaniums in there that will cause a volume drop, not sure how you laid them out. I usually use four diodes in series like this. You could always experiment, this is just one combination that works but you still get a slight volume loss.


----------



## bergera (Jun 25, 2019)

yeah, on set is symmetrical and sounds good. The other is asymmetrical and definitely has a good volume drop.


----------

